# Reliable diy drill depth stop



## Yojevol (29 Jan 2022)

My usual method of depth indication is a piece of sticky tape wrapped around the drill bit, however today it failed me on some delicate work. So I came up with this:-







simple and very effective.

Brian


----------



## Peter Sefton (29 Jan 2022)

I often use a bit of tape for a quick flag stop but this is far more reliable and accurate thanks for sharing @Yojevol.

I did something similar as a stop block in this article from a few years ago.



https://www.peterseftonfurnitureschool.com/media/1178/peterseftonhardwareshelfsupportsknockdownfittingsarticle.pdf


----------

